# Italeri 1/24 Euro Trucks from the Nuremberg Toy Fair



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally got round to editing these Italeri pics from Nuremberg and thought people might enjoy 'em!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the pictures! Digging the dump truck. 
Chris


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I really love the Italeri truck kits. Excellent molding quality and a blast to build. These look great! I need to build some more.


----------



## Baskingshark (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad you like! They had some older kits on display too, as it was their anniversary, including a couple more trucks:










Volvo Michelin Truck (plus boat and classic Mercedes)










Kenworth (I think!)


----------

